# Apple releases iPhone, iPad iOS 4.2 Golden Master to developers



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From Apple Insider:


> Apple has released iOS 4.2 build 8C134 for both iPad and iPhone and iPod touch devices, indicating the company is close to public release of the new operating system, originally slated for delivery this month.


So much for November for the iPad.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

phrelin said:


> From Apple Insider: So much for November for the iPad.


Why?

The Golden Master drops on November 1st... so unless there are major issues, it could be released within 1-2 weeks... which would be November.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Why?
> 
> The Golden Master drops on November 1st... so unless there are major issues, it could be released within 1-2 weeks... which would be November.


It could, but regarding some things I'm a pessimist.

I guess I really think that the Sling App for the iPad which was discussed in March has been delayed most recently waiting for this release. So something will go wrong.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Why?
> 
> The Golden Master drops on November 1st... so unless there are major issues, it could be released within 1-2 weeks... which would be November.


Hopefully it will be released in just a few days so that we can get it before people are hit with the DST bug that Europe and Australia had to deal with.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

From Macrumors about iOS 4.2 GM release:

'iOS 4.2 was expected to be released in November, and with the GM release, Apple appears to be on target. '

Link


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

phrelin said:


> It could, but regarding some things I'm a pessimist.
> 
> I guess I really think that the Sling App for the iPad which was discussed in March has been delayed most recently waiting for this release. So something will go wrong.


Two completely different things:

The iOS Update... Apple has a pretty consistent track record. GM Released, just a few week later it is given to the public.

The Sling App... That is developed by Echostar/Slingmedia.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I wonder why Dish/Echostar would have tied Sling to the 4.2 release... I suppose there could be something in 4.2 that isn't in 3.2 (iPad firmware) that is of value to them... but they had Sling working on the iPhone before iOS 4... so I can't think off the top of my head why they would tie to that.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I wonder why Dish/Echostar would have tied Sling to the 4.2 release... I suppose there could be something in 4.2 that isn't in 3.2 (iPad firmware) that is of value to them... but they had Sling working on the iPhone before iOS 4... so I can't think off the top of my head why they would tie to that.


Actually, it is only hopeful speculation by a bunch of us on the Sling site that they're waiting for 4.2. Otherwise, there's no reason at all other than neglect.

I guess it's possible since the iPhone version works on the iPad, they figured they could get back to a higher res version later. But it is truly frustrating.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I got a new iPhone 4... and I don't think they improved resolution for the retina display... so maybe they are working on something for that as well as the iPad... and since it is a universal app, maybe they want to roll both out in the same update?


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a Ipad update from Sling. Since Dish took them over they have gone steadily down hill.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Garyunc said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a Ipad update from Sling. Since Dish took them over they have gone steadily down hill.


Dish didn't take them over; Echostar did.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Garyunc said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a Ipad update from Sling. Since Dish took them over they have gone steadily down hill.


Not only did Earl nail that Echostar bought them, not Dish... though that's semantics maybe...

The SlingPlayer app was something released after that acquisition... so I'm not sure how much sense it makes to blame that takeover on lack of an iPad app.

There are LOTS of apps on iTunes that have yet to be updated to use all of the iPad's real estate... some apps even by Apple!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking forward to iPad 4.2 release...still wonder why it has taken this long.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Not only did Earl nail that Echostar bought them, not Dish... though that's semantics maybe...
> 
> The SlingPlayer app was something released after that acquisition... so I'm not sure how much sense it makes to blame that takeover on lack of an iPad app.
> 
> There are LOTS of apps on iTunes that have yet to be updated to use all of the iPad's real estate... some apps even by Apple!


Think there's any chance the app is being held up for competitive marketing reasons? E.g., I'm sure Apple would like to see you rent your TV shows from iTunes at $.99 a pop.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Looking forward to iPad 4.2 release...still wonder why it has taken this long.


+1

Should be a nice update.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve said:


> Think there's any chance the app is being held up for competitive marketing reasons? E.g., I'm sure Apple would like to see you rent your TV shows from iTunes at $.99 a pop.


Doubtful as they already approved the app, and it can be ran on the iPad... it's just not optimized for the larger display.

Also, IF that were the reason, Apple would already be in court since Echostar wouldn't hesitate to bring a lawsuit (winnable too) for that scenario.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

phrelin said:


> So much for November for the iPad.


Macrumors is reporting Friday may be the day you are looking for.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

klang said:


> Macrumors is reporting Friday may be the day you are looking for.


I hope so! I'm ready.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In discussions I'm reading 4.2 still has a few bugs.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

phrelin said:


> In discussions I'm reading 4.2 still has a few bugs.


If that is the case... I'd much rather get a bug-free release later than have it now and experience problems.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> If that is the case... I'd much rather get a bug-free release later than have it now and experience problems.


+1

Except, of course, it will delay my Sling app for my iPad.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

From what I heard it was a wifi bug. I bet we get 4.2 next week.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks like Nov 24th is the new date for 4.2

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-gadgeteer/latest-ipad-build-of-ios-42-to-ship-november-24th/4125


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

What are the improvements to iphone4 with this update?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Man, its just a software update, but it seems kind of embarrasing that apple could not get it more right after so long. It's been months since this was announced and months since the 4.0 SW came out on the iPhone 4, so its not like it was a rush job or anything that could justify pretty large bugs in key functions of the device making it so far through the beta process.



quizzer said:


> What are the improvements to iphone4 with this update?


Maybe one or two more, but from what I have read its the Airprint stuff, a few new fonts in the notes app, a new Modem baseband, some additional SMS alert tones and I'm sure bug fuxes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Lee L said:


> Maybe one or two more, but from what I have read its the Airprint stuff, a few new fonts in the notes app, a new Modem baseband, some additional SMS alert tones and I'm sure bug fuxes.


The DST bug and Emergency Call security vulnerability for sure.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lee L said:


> Man, its just a software update, but it seems kind of embarrasing that apple could not get it more right after so long.


Not to defend Apple... but what's the problem here really?

Apple last said "November" for this update... with no specific date. Any date has been speculated by us and news agencies... so while something may have happened to delay the release from when Apple originally intended... as far as the general public is concerned, no date has been announced to have missed yet.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I was thinking more of the time that has passed since the initial introduction of iOS4 for the iPad and the iPhone 4. They have had plenty of time to get it together.

Personally, I would ratehr they take the time to get it right but, no matter the time frame, they are the ones that sent out a Gold Master version of iOS4 after several betas that had some pretty serious bugs in it. If they had done it in June or do it in January, it is still kind of dropping the ball to have something so major get through, no matter the time. It just looks like bad program management and QC.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I both agree and disagree 

A Golden Master Candidate is just that... a "candidate"... which is why it isn't fully released to the public for update or for manufacturing. The "candidate" gives one last time to shake the tree and see if those last fixes shake anything out before going out with the new firmware.

On the flip side... I have worked for a company that did have crazy last-minute bugs that you had to shake your head and wonder what they were going the whole time to have missed them... so I can't argue that maybe there was some ball-dropping going on too.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

4.2.1 GM has been released. No idea what's different.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> I both agree and disagree
> 
> A Golden Master Candidate is just that... a "candidate"... which is why it isn't fully released to the public for update or for manufacturing. The "candidate" gives one last time to shake the tree and see if those last fixes shake anything out before going out with the new firmware.
> 
> .


Hey, if it was some random thing that was related to a new feature that broke in a weird circumstance I would totally understand. However, not being able to connect or use a protected WIFI network when a good percentage of your product don't have another way to connect to the internet is another thing all together.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My wife tells me it's my pessimism that causes Murphy's Law to work in situations where I really want something:


phrelin said:


> From Apple Insider:
> 
> 
> > Apple has released iOS 4.2 build 8C134 for both iPad and iPhone and iPod touch devices, indicating the company is close to public release of the new operating system, originally slated for delivery this month.
> ...





Stewart Vernon said:


> Why?
> 
> The Golden Master drops on November 1st... so unless there are major issues, it could be released within 1-2 weeks... which would be November.





phrelin said:


> It could, but regarding some things I'm a pessimist.
> 
> I guess I really think that the Sling App for the iPad which was discussed in March has been delayed most recently waiting for this release. So something will go wrong.


So is she right or is it just my many years of disappointment following big tech announcements?:sure:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

phrelin said:


> My wife tells me it's my pessimism that causes Murphy's Law to work in situations where I really want something:So is she right or is it just my many years of disappointment following big tech announcements?:sure:


On the plus side... at least Dish mentioned the iPad app in their announcement for the TV Everywhere... and confirmed that they have it ready to go, but that it needs iOS 4.2...

So it sounds like whenever 4.2 (apparently now 4.2.1) drops, we can expect to see an iPad-optimized version of SlingPlayer AND the Dish Remote Access free app as well!


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

It appears today is the big day for iOS 4.2.1

Link


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

klang said:


> It appears today is the big day for iOS 4.2.1
> 
> Link


yes!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

http://www.apple.com/ios/


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Interesting, Gizmodo is reporting that Find My iPhone is now free for iPhone 4, latest gen iPod Touch and iPad users as part of 4.2.1. Not sure how it will work without a GPS or 3G connection, so who knows.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Lee L said:


> Interesting, Gizmodo is reporting that Find My iPhone is now free for iPhone 4, latest gen iPod Touch and iPad users as part of 4.2.1. Not sure how it will work without a GPS or 3G connection, so who knows.


It is supposed to work with WiFi. No idea how that would work, can't remember supplying location information to any of my WiFi routers I have had at home.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Noticed the "small print" that multi-tasking only works for applications specifically written for v4.2...not *all* applications (like WIN7). Progress for sure.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

klang said:


> It is supposed to work with WiFi. No idea how that would work, can't remember supplying location information to any of my WiFi routers I have had at home.


It can sometimes get enough info from access points. Some companies have databases of access points and location, and it can triangulate location. I don't think you even have to be able to connect. Just uses the MAC address.

http://www.skyhookwireless.com/howitworks/coverage.php


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> It can sometimes get enough info from access points. Some companies have databases of access points and location, and it can triangulate location. I don't think you even have to be able to connect. Just uses the MAC address.
> 
> http://www.skyhookwireless.com/howitworks/coverage.php


Apple stopped using Skyhook Wireless earlier this year. I don't know how they are doing it now.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

It is on iTunes now.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Apple TV (2nd gen) 4.1 update now available too.

(4.1 is needed for streaming video to Apple TV via airplay.)

Looks like a fun night tonight. Got to upgrade my iPod, iPad and Apple TV.

It sure would be cool if DIRECTV receivers supported airplay. :grin:


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

Where on itunes is the 4.2 update? I connected my ipad, but found nothing about the update.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Click on the iPad in your DEVICES list in iTunes then under the Summary page you will see the "Check for Update" button click on it.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

Thanks. This is my first Apple device, so I'm slowly learning.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Updated my phones first... am in the process of updating my iPad now. That's where the most differences will be had.

FYI...

iPhone 3G ~320MB
iPhone 4 ~650MB
iPad ~550MB

It was interesting to see the different file sizes for each operating system, for the different devices.

I don't have an Apple TV.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Find My iPhone works on my Pod at home, pretty much right on. What's goofy is, if you have an older device on the same account as a new gen, like a 3GS and 4th gen Touch, you can get the service free on both. If you just have a 3GS, you have to pay the $100 a year for MobileMe.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Downloading right now.


> iOS 4.2 Software Update for iPad
> 
> This update contains over 100 new features for iPad including support for multitasking, folders, unified mail inbox, Game Center, AirPrint, AirPlay, and many system improvements. It is highly recommended for all iPad users.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I downloaded it to my iPad today. I'm sure there are some features I'll use, but it hasn't increased my reading speed.:sure:

And no Sling Mobile iPad app release yet.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Two of the new features rolled out in iOS 4.2 indicate Apple is directly targeting businesses as well as consumers. From here:

_3. Wireless app distribution
With 4.2, enterprises can push out their own custom business apps to corporate iPad users over Wi-Fi or 3G. The apps don't have to go through the Apple App Store and users don't have to sync through iTunes or a computer in order to get the company apps._

_8. Remote device management
Another development on the enterprise front is that the 4.2 upgrade offers Mobile Device Management APIs that allow companies to wirelessly push out configuration changes, monitor compliance with policies, and lock or wipe an iPad managed by the IT department. These features are aimed squarely at the companies deploying fleets of iPads to workers._


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Well, I downloaded it to my iPad today. I'm sure there are some features I'll use, but it hasn't increased my reading speed.:sure:
> 
> And no Sling Mobile iPad app release yet.


http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/24/slingplayer-mobile-app-hits-the-ipad/


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/24/slingplayer-mobile-app-hits-the-ipad/


Been debating for days ... do I upgrade from a Slingbox Pro to Pro-HD to support the iPad or wait for a DirecTV Nomad client for the iPad.

Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Been debating for days ... do I upgrade from a Slingbox Pro to Pro-HD to support the iPad or wait for a DirecTV Nomad client for the iPad.
> 
> Decisions, decisions ...


Slingbox puts $$$ in the Echostar coffers, NOMAD ends up in the DirecTV till.

Seems like an easy choice.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Slingbox puts $$$ in the Echostar coffers, NOMAD ends up in the DirecTV till.
> 
> Seems like an easy choice.


Unfortunately, I may do both.

The current Slingbox Pro (not supported with the iPad iOS 4.2 Slingbox App) has other things hooked to it.

May be doing some SlingBox Pro-HD shopping now that the iOS 4.2 App is out.

And looking forward to anything that DirecTV releases!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Unfortunately, I may do both.
> 
> The current Slingbox Pro (not supported with the iPad iOS 4.2 Slingbox App) has other things hooked to it.
> 
> ...


I saw that movie too....sleeping with the enemy. :lol:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I saw that movie too....sleeping with the enemy. :lol:


Yep, not exactly looking forward to spending the $249 upgrade charge, since the current remote access works fine, but would really like iPad iOS 4.2 access and there's non-DirecTV non-TV related stuff hooked to the Slingbox Pro.

It may actually provide other benefits as well, to provide multiple access to the home remotely, currently limited to 1.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Yep, not exactly looking forward to spending the $249 upgrade charge, since the current system works great, but would really like iPad access and there's non-DirecTV non-TV related stuff hooked to the Slingbox Pro.


I suspect that when my Slingbox here croaks (bought before the Echostar acquisition, just for the record ), I won't get another one.

I'm having much more interest in what NOMAD will bring to the table.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect that when my Slingbox here croaks (bought before the Echostar acquisition, just for the record ), I won't get another one.
> 
> I'm having much more interest in what NOMAD will bring to the table.


I'm not sure that Nomad will allow us total control of the DirecTV receiver, such as for a CE download. I'm also thinking that I want iPad iOS 4.2 access to the other stuff I have hooked to the Slingbox Pro, and if it's just a matter of $ may eventually just bite the bullet.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> I'm not sure that Nomad will allow us total control of the DirecTV receiver, such as for a CE download.


Nope - it won't I suspect.

I rarely miss downloads, so that part no longer is as critical here as it seemed years ago when I started doing them.


----------

